# been looking for a new 35mm to play with



## PreludeX (Nov 12, 2012)

Its been a few years since I've posted here, but it has been a good day. I was looking for a nice old 35 to play with. Budgeted out a whopping 100 bucks. Which yielded an a-1 body and several ae-1/ae-1 programs. I almost jumped on an ae-1 program with a 50 1.8, when I decided to do one last search on CL. I then found my newly purchased canon FT QL manufactured in 1970 and only had one owner. Came with a 50 1.8 for 5 bucks. All in working order. To top it off, the person also sold me a canon fd 50 1.4, 135, 80-200, 28 and a 2x converter for another 20 bucks. Everything is clean and fully functional. Gotta say.. I'm happppy!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Nov 12, 2012)

Jackpot! Now get some film and get to it!


----------



## PreludeX (Nov 12, 2012)

I've ran 6 rolls through already. I think my other gear is jealous already


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Nov 12, 2012)

PreludeX said:


> I've ran 6 rolls through already. I think my other gear is jealous already




DAAAANNNGGG!!!


----------

